# Vinegar Hot Pepper Sauce



## bubba in texas (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone have a recipe for one?  I enjoy putting a sauce like this on any kind of bbq and I've found one recipe online that is better than most that I've tried, but still not 100% satisfied.

If anyone has one, please share!


----------



## alblancher (Mar 31, 2012)

I normally just soak hot peppers in vinegar for a couple of months.  Heat the vinegar, crush the peppers you want to use and let soak for a couple of months.

I use either japs or the small multicolored ornamental peppers.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 31, 2012)

here is something you may be interested in, I know i am.  gonna give this one a shot soon.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109841/my-first-attempt-at-making-hot-sauce-more-pictures-now


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 31, 2012)

'Vinegar Hot Pepper Sauce" can mean a lot of different things.
I think if you're more specific in what you're looking for you'll get better answers.
Otherwise, folks are just making an educated guess at what you want, and in most cases that's not helpful.

:smile:


----------



## bubba in texas (Mar 31, 2012)

What I'm talking about involves cayenne pepper....something that you put on ribs or brisket in a bbq joint. Initial post was vague.


----------



## jaynik (Mar 31, 2012)

Hard to tell what you are looking for. There is a recipe here for Starnes BBQ sauce which is a vinegar based sauce with hot sauce, cayenne and some other stuff. Is that what you ate looking for?


----------



## bubba in texas (Mar 31, 2012)

That sounds about right.  Did you just google Starnes or where is the recipe?


----------



## jbenson (Aug 4, 2012)

I make a lot of hot sauce using Habs, Bhut Jolokia, and Trinidad Scorps.  I chop them up and let them ferment for 3 months, throw them in the Vita-Mix with vinigar, onion, garlic, and salt and then can jars of it.  I have had people say it is the best hot sauce they have had.  I have also made fruity hot sauces using mango, lime, lemon pineapple, kiwi, ect.  Let me know if you want more info.

Jesse


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.pepperfool.com/recipes/hotsauce_idx.html

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109841/my-first-attempt-at-making-hot-sauce-more-pictures-now


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 4, 2012)

Bubba In Texas said:


> What I'm talking about involves cayenne pepper....something that you put on ribs or brisket in a bbq joint. Initial post was vague.



Is it a thin tart sauce or a thicker sweet/sour sauce?

~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 4, 2012)

This is the vinegar/cayenne *BBQ* sauce that I know:

Darn simple!!

2 cups good apple cider vinegar (not the cheap crap!)
2 tablespoons kosher salt
1 tsp ground cayenne pepper
2 teaspoons crushed cayenne pepper flakes
2 tablespoons brown sugar


Have fun!!!

~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 4, 2012)

JBenson said:


> I make a lot of hot sauce using Habs, Bhut Jolokia, and Trinidad Scorps.  I chop them up and let them ferment for 3 months, throw them in the Vita-Mix with vinigar, onion, garlic, and salt and then can jars of it.  I have had people say it is the best hot sauce they have had.  I have also made fruity hot sauces using mango, lime, lemon pineapple, kiwi, ect.  Let me know if you want more info.
> 
> Jesse


 I am interested in your procedure, especially what you do to " Ferment " the Chiles. What temp, anything on them to stop mold and spoilage, the whole deal start finish...JJ


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 5, 2012)

JBenson said:


> I make a lot of hot sauce using Habs, Bhut Jolokia, and Trinidad Scorps.  I chop them up and let them ferment for 3 months, throw them in the Vita-Mix with vinigar, onion, garlic, and salt and then can jars of it.  I have had people say it is the best hot sauce they have had.  I have also made fruity hot sauces using mango, lime, lemon pineapple, kiwi, ect.  Let me know if you want more info.
> 
> Jesse


I would also love to hear some more info on your process. Sounds tasty.


----------



## jbenson (Aug 7, 2012)

Once you have enough peppers wash them good and cut the stem end off, watch for peppers with internal yuck.  I frequently find ones with fuzzy mold type stuff inside or black seeds, I don't use these.
Put the peppers in a food processor and pulse chop until you have pea size pieces.
Put them in a sterilized jar
Add 1 Tbsp of kosher salt per 1.5 cup chopped peppers
Add a pinch or two of yeast....I used regular bread yeast
Seal the jar with an "air lock lid"

 http://www.cookinggodsway.com/eshop/lacto-fermentation-air-lock-kit/
I have made sauce after a month of fermenting and after 3 months of fermenting and notice no difference.

Put fermented peppers in a sauce pan with enough vinegar ( I used white) to cover and simmer for 15 min. ( do this when the wife and kids are gone, it will choke everyone)
Transfer to a "Vita Mix", you could use a regular blender but you will not get as smooth of a consistency.
Add one whole onion quartered
Add 4-5 cloves garlic
Add enough vinegar to allow everything to mix and form a whirlpool type of effect
Then just add vinegar to get the desired amount of heat if you want it tamed down.
Add salt if needed.
Once you get to the blender you can add whatevery you want.  I have not done it, but I have read of guys fermenting the onion, garlic, raisins, whatever fruit ect.... with the peppers

Check out http://thehotpepper.com/


----------



## bubba in texas (Sep 28, 2012)

Martin,

That's about like the one I'm talking about.  I'm at work right now so I don't know exactly what I put in mine, but did find one on the internet that is somewhat what I have found in a BBQ joint in Elgin, Texas that I used to eat at and modified it to my taste.  I have found that I add a little more cayenne pepper and don't use the crushed red pepper because it clogs up my squirt bottle that I use.  My recipe does not call for the brown sugar, but I would imagine that if someone likes the sweet/sour taste, it would be good.  I kind of tend to the sour/hot taste myself.

JBenson......thehotpepper.com is a "cool" looking site......gonna have to check that out tomorrow when I'm smoking a butt!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 28, 2012)

Cool!

The brown sugar is just for balance, the sauce isn't noticeably sweet.


~Martin


----------



## sqwib (Sep 28, 2012)

20111204024.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Sep 28, 2012


















20111206048c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 28, 2012






I make it all different ways, the only constant is fermentation.

Thin sauces have the pulp removed and the pulp is dehydrated and made into spiced salt and Crab Boil type spices.

The thicker stuff I dehydrate the pulp and run it through a coffee grinder then add back to the hot sauce.

So far my "Pineapple Habanero" hot sauce is the most flavorable.

My "Lemon Lime" is hot and the flavor is ok

The "Fire in the Hole" is mostly heat with a little flavor

The "Mango" Hot sauce is a bit unique, sort of hard to describe, but does well on chicken.


----------



## bubba in texas (Sep 29, 2012)

Martin

I bought a 9 lb butt yesterday and cut it in half......been on the smoker since 6 am in the pouring rain.  I'm going to try your recipe tonight to go with the pulled pork sammies.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 29, 2012)

Sounds like you're good to go!


~Martin


----------



## bubba in texas (Sep 30, 2012)

Martin

Just tried the sauce....AWESOME!

The brown sugar like you said just leveled things out.  Bravo, my man!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 30, 2012)

Cool!
I'm glad it worked good for you!


~Martin


----------



## dougmays (Jan 6, 2013)

alblancher said:


> I normally just soak hot peppers in vinegar for a couple of months.  Heat the vinegar, crush the peppers you want to use and let soak for a couple of months.
> 
> I use either japs or the small multicolored ornamental peppers.


Hey Al, Do you Soak, Crush/Dice, then soak again? Or Crush what what you want and then soak and it's ready to go?


----------

